# Mündliche Prüfung ->Wichtig Thema Switches Bitte helft



## Magic7 (12. Juni 2002)

Ja hi,
über Switches hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden deshlb poste ich mal. Mein Problem ist das ich eine mündliche Prüfung in Netzwerktechnik ablegen muss und leider über das Thema nichts genaues finden kann und leider eilt die ganze Sache.

Also die Thematik betrifft die Unterschiede zwischen billig und Highend - switches wie zb von C*sco usw.

Es wäre mir eine große Hilfe wenn jemand gute Vergleiche oder was ähnliches - gute Informationen uber dieses Thema hat. Ich kenn mich da leider wirklich nicht aus und brauch Hilfe sonst würde ich hier wirklich nicht posten (bin schüchtern *gg*, nein ist wirklich ernst!).

MfG

Magic7


----------



## Magic7 (12. Juni 2002)

*Sorry*

Sorry für den doppelpost .. hab in der eile den backbutton gedrückt .. sorry


----------



## Magic7 (13. Juni 2002)

*Info*

Ich hab jetzt von jemandem erfahren das es mit der inneren Bandbreit6e der Geräte zu tun hat. Kann diese Information vieleicht jemand bestätigen?

Mfg

Magic


----------



## Nanaki (13. Juni 2002)

So ich hab ein bischen gefunden

Switch: Vorteile kombinieren

Ein so genannten Switch arbeitet nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie eine Bridge, kann aber mehr - und bremst das Netzwerk nicht so stark aus.
Ein Switch wartet nicht, bis er das ganze Datenpaket ge­lesen hat, sondern sendet die Daten nach Möglichkeit so­fort weiter, nachdem die Adresse des Empfängers gele­sen wurde. Da diese Adresse gleich am Anfang des Daten­pakets verzeichnet ist, hält sich der Zeitverlust im Gegen­satz zur Bridge in Grenzen.
Darüber hinaus unterteilt ein Switch das Netz meist gleich in mehrere Segmente. Ein Computer, der viele Da­ten austauscht, kann sogar ein Segment für sich allein besitzen: ein so genanntes „privates Ethernet". Damit sich daraus wirklich ein Vor­teil ergibt, ist der Switch in der Lage, gleichzeitig Daten zwischen verschiedenen Seg­menten hin und her zu trans­portieren. Ein Beispiel: Sind vier Segmente angeschlos­sen; können gleichzeitig Da­ten von Segment eins zu Seg­ment zwei sowie von Seg­ment vier zu Segment drei wandern, ohne dass die Über­tragungsvorgänge dadurch behindert werden.
In großen Netzwerken, in denen viele Segmente be­nötigt werden, kombiniert man mehrere Switches zu einem so genannten "Stack". Darin tauschen die beteilig­ten Switches über eine spezi­elle, sehr schnelle Verbin­dung untereinander Daten aus. Nach außen erscheinen sie daher wie ein einziger großer Switch, da diese Kombination im Stack die Laufzeit der Daten kaum ver­längert.
Ein weiterer Vorteil von Switches ist, dass Sie hier ver­schiedenartige Kabel mit unterschiedlichen Übertra­gungs-Geschwindigkeiten an­schließen können. Je nach­dem, welche Kabel und Geschwindigkeiten Sie kom­binieren und wie viele Teil­netze Sie miteinander ver­binden wollen, kann der Preis für einen Switch je­doch Schwindel erregende Höhen erreichen. Einfache Modelle erhalten Sie für we­niger als 200 Mark. Für hoch­wertigere Geräte sind jedoch Preise von mehreren tau­send Mark keine Seltenheit.
se ein bereits existierendes älteres Netzwerk mit einem neuen verbinden wollen, ist ein solcher teurer Switch trotzdem oft die günstigste Lösung. Doch auch bei klei­neren Netzen, in denen grö­ßere Datenmengen bewegt werden, kann ein Switch die Leistung erheblich steigern.
So lassen sich Teilnetze also auch dann noch recht einfach zusammenführen, wenn sich diese in zwei be­nachbarten Gebäuden befin­den. Was aber, wenn die Ent­fernung oder die Anzahl der Teilnetze größer wird und Sie die Verbindung nur bei Bedarf über eine Telefonlei­tung herstellen wollen?

Ich hab den Auszug aus einer Computerzeitschrift und ich hoff das dir der Text weiterbringt.

Noch viel Glück in der mündlichen Prüfung.

mfg
Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## Nanaki (13. Juni 2002)

hab noch was gefunden.

schau mal auf http://www.spickzettel.de und gib bei der Suche Switch ein. Ist zwar nicht das beste Referat aber es sind immerhin anhaltspunkte drin.


----------



## Magic7 (14. Juni 2002)

*Hey*

Thx, jedenfalls etwas ... . Hätte nicht gedacht das es so schwer ist was zu finden. Dank dir!


Mfg


----------



## Magic7 (17. Juni 2002)

*Alles Palletti*

Jooaa,

habs hinter mir .. war gar nicht so kompliziert - aber hey, Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht. 

Wollt nur bescheid geben .. nicht das sich noch einer die Mühe macht *g*.

 MfG
=[7]=


----------



## Klon (17. Juni 2002)

LAN-Switches bieten fast die gleiche Funktionalität wie Bridges, sind aber entschieden schneller und haben eine niedrige Latenzzahl (Verarbeitungsverzögerung innerhalb eines Gerätes zwischen Empfang und Weiterverschickung eines Rahmen).

Bridges verarbeiten üblicherweise mehrere Rahmen, bevor sie diese weiterleiten. Im Vergleich dazu empfangen und verarbeiten Ethernet-Switches jeden Rahmen in Echtzeit (On-the-fly) und erreichen so einen wesentlich höheren Durchsatz.

Einige Ethernet-Switches arbeiten rein auf Hardware-Ebene, in dem sie die MAC-Adressen lesen und daraufhin den Rahmen sofort über das entsprechende Port switchen, ohne die vollständige Übertragung des Rahmens abzuwarten. Nachteil dieses schnellen Verfahrens ist, dass keine Validitätsprüfung (Fehlerkontrolle) der Rahmen möglich ist.

Die neue Generation intelligenter LAN-Switches ist überwiegend in Hubs mit sehr schnellen Switch-Backplanes integriert. Sie bieten nicht nur On-the-fly switching mit Validitätsprüfung, sondern erlauben auch eine logische Segmentierung des Netzes bei voller Bandbreite (Multi Layer Swich).

Diese Multi Layer LAN-Switches ermöglichen das Einrichten von virtuellen LANs und somit eine neue Form der Organisation von LAN-Infrastrukturen. Mußten bisher bei strukturellen oder personellen Veränderungen in Unternehmen die Kabelstruktur oder Adressstruktur jeder einzelnen Station auf wendig rekonfiguriert werden, so sind in virtuellen LANs hingegen physische Änderungen nicht mehr nötig. Die von Veränderungen betroffenen Stationen werden einfach per Software einem anderen virtuellen LAN zugeordnet.

Unterschiede HighEnd (aka Cisco etc) und LowEnd (aka "schlecht und billig"):
HighEnd Switche wie die Cisco Catalyst Switches priorisieren den Datentransfer beispielsweise nach bestimmten Regeln und bearbeiten so Daten, Sprache und Video unterschiedlich.
Sie unterstützen Inline Powering für IP Telefone und Wireless Access Points, haben ein einheitliches und integriertes Netzwerk-Management, ein eigenes Bandbreitenmanagement (QoS) und ein Richtlinienmanagement (Policies), sie bieten Migrationsmöglichkeit (von 10 MB, 100 MB, 1 Gigabit Ethernet, Gigabit Ethernet Channel) und WAN Integration sowie die Anbindung bestehender TK-Anlagen.

Noch ein Auszug aus dem Cisco 1000BaseT GBIC:
- Bei laufendem Betrieb austauschbar, der Switch muss nicht neu gestartet werden.

- Austauschbar, ermöglicht den Benutzern, in Zukunft auch andere 1000BaseX GBICs einzusetzen (einschließlich SX, LX/LH, ZX, TX und GigaStack-Converter)

-Verfügt über einen automatischen Sperrmechanismus, der sicherstellt, dass die GBIC korrekt installiert und im Switch gesichert wird.

- Kann mit der webgestützten Cluster Management Suite (CMS) und der Cisco IOS®-Software verwaltet werden.

- Der Verbindungsstatus, Verbindungsaktivität und Verbindungsfehler werden anhand von LEDs angezeigt.

Zu den top Firmen in Sachen Switching gehören meiner Meinung nach:
Alcatel 
Cisco Systems 
Enterasys Networks 
Extreme Networks 
Foundry Networks 
Hewlett Packard 
KTI 
Nortel Networks 
TopLayer 

Ein weiterer Unterschied bei den Preisklassen ist die Sicherheit, bei billig Switches kann es zu Bugs kommen, beispielsweise das man einen Buffer Overflow erzeugen kann der das Switch zum reloaden bringt (DoS Möglichkeit).
Solche Lücken entstehen bei HighEnd Anbietern entweder gar nicht oder sie werden von den eigenen Technikern aufgespührt bevor es jemand anders mitbekomt.
Es kann bei billig Switches ausserdem evtl. der Traffic gesnifft werden (so beispielsweise Passwörter etc.) und und und.
Du kannst ja mal den Bericht leesen über den Yahoo DDoS bei dem ein homogenes Cisco Netzwerk komplet gedownt wurde (war großer Bericht in den Medien weil auch CNN.com dran glauben musste).
Man sieht auch solche Systeme sind nicht perfekt, jedoch hatten die Angreifer MEHR als nur Ahnung, sie kannten das Netzwerk in und auswendig und waren mit sämtlichen Hardware eigenschaften der Cisco Systeme vertraut, Switches, IDS, Firewalls, die komplette Peripherie also)!
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7453 (hier sind die gängisten DDoS Tools verlinkt, zumindes die Analysen von ihnen, sowie ein bericht vom Yahoo DDoS. Wenn du die Source Codes ma studieren möchtest kann ich dir die auch mailen, kannste ja ma @ Uni oda so austesten was die 3Com Switche dazu sagen und was im Gegensatz die Cisco Switche dazusagen *GG

Rock on


----------



## Magic7 (18. Juni 2002)

*LOL*

BIG THX ... ein bischen zu spät aber das macht ja nix.

Achja ... wenns dir nix ausmacht kannste mir die sourcen ruhig ma schiggn.

Und weiterhin viel spass beim 1337 sein *gg*.


----------

